# ABA 16V Distributor question



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*ABA 16V Distributor build*


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*steps on changing the window from a 4 window to 1 window set*

Ok so I have not found anywhere on the Vortex detailed instruction on how to switch over the one window trigger wheel to the 16v distributor body when running the 16v head on an ABA bottom end. So lets start here.

Here is a layout of the parts you will need to put it together:










Here is the position of the window on the 8v distributor when set at TDC on Cyl #1










More to come later... 

Ok so here is the 16v put together and set at TDC @ Cyd# 1










Now here it is again showing where the window is positioned in relation to the hall sensor.










I am not sure if the window is positioned within the right mark as I have yet been able to get the motor to fire up. But I imagine this is correct. anyone with more knoledge please say otherwise.


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

*ABA 16v Distributor*

Seems close by the picture being the 16v turns backwards to the 8v. But I've been looking for an answer to this also. I have three 16v distributors and ones an ABF but they're all ripped apart.
Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I think I may have pressed it on just a bit pass the trailing edge. It's important to look at the location of the 8v Reluctor wheel and then just mirrior it onto the 16v. I'm hoping that I just pressed this on incorrectly as if not I have another ignition issue. I would think that even if it was just a bit pass the pick up it would still start though. I would just be off on my timing and would have to adjust my cam gear.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

Well still nothing new to come as of yet. Still working out some kinks.. Stay tuned


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/media/guides/dizzywindow.gif

some info in here links
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-for-OBD1-16v-aba-2.0-(low-compression-8.5-1)


----------

